# Rusty's childhood photo album.



## Galvatron

It's all true....would Galv lie


Feel free to add any Photo's of Rusty


----------



## thcri RIP

Kind of rough on the guy aren't you?  He is not even here.  























































.


----------



## Galvatron

Murph as per your killing me


I found one of his childhood family pet...happy memories


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## pirate_girl

........


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

... awwww he had pet bunny too . . .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

.. looks like some fun Christmas times were had . .


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Galvatron

stop it you guys ya killing me here


A few more pets....


----------



## HulaMac

He was a very artistic young fella..


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL!!!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Galvatron said:


> A few more pets....



Yeah, it's strange how fast they seemed to go through pets in Rusty's house.  I found a picture of their pet pig . . .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Look, a nice picture of young Rusty's favorite baby sitter . . .


----------



## Galvatron

On his first sleepover


----------



## jpr62902

College?


----------



## jpr62902

Family reunions ...


----------



## HulaMac




----------



## pirate_girl

LMAO!!!!!


----------



## HulaMac

His first mullet.


----------



## Galvatron

First exam

I have rib ache


----------



## pirate_girl

He was once caught like this taking a bath- and no-- that's not soap suds in that tub...


----------



## HulaMac

Poor guy was so afraid of the boogie man.


----------



## pirate_girl

His prom date..
Stacked, nice cans...


----------



## Galvatron

He was sometimes a little confused


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im never coming back to this forum again


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> im never coming back to this forum again




Told you so Galvi


----------



## bczoom

More recently, after is recent doctor visit.


----------



## bczoom

He know's there's one more Bud in there somewhere...


----------



## Galvatron

His first Collage Beer Run....


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty hits the Jackpot....


----------



## BamsBBQ

had to be drunk to do this again...lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

THAT is friggin awesome! i want that for my porch to the front door!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty protests...


----------



## thcri RIP

back to where it all started.


----------



## Galvatron

Murph ya a sick man to keep on at the young lad.....im disgusted.


----------



## BamsBBQ

the big decisions............beer or boobs? boobs or beer? hmmmmm


----------



## BamsBBQ

at his college friend funeral






his first real sleepover






and finally... he found a new beer holder


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> Murph ya a sick man to keep on at the young lad.....im disgusted.




Me,  your the one that started this chit and Rusty was not even online to defend himself.


----------



## thcri RIP

BamsBBQ said:


> and finally... he found a new beer holder



to heck with the beer


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

now THATS a beer 'koozie' ..................


----------



## bczoom

Rusty Shackleford said:


> now THATS a beer 'koozie' ..................


Au contraire.  That koozie will get your beer warm.  OK for Galvy but not for me.  You should only hold a long-neck bottle by the neck itself.  Gripping around the bottle area warms your beer.  She needs a way to only hold it by the neck.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bczoom said:


> Au contraire. That koozie will get your beer warm. OK for Galvy but not for me. You should only hold a long-neck bottle by the neck itself. Gripping around the bottle area warms your beer. She needs a way to only hold it by the neck.


 

................



 im such a gutter mind


----------



## Galvatron

He was always one for making money no matter how hard he had to try...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

Rusty and his best buddy...


----------



## Bulldog1401

bczoom said:


> Au contraire.  That koozie will get your beer warm.  OK for Galvy but not for me.  You should only hold a long-neck bottle by the neck itself.  Gripping around the bottle area warms your beer.  She needs a way to only hold it by the neck.




Not if it was my ex wife.....hold anything next to her heart and it will turn cold....


----------



## pirate_girl

Always the joker too, even while visiting national landmarks....


----------



## pirate_girl

His favourite hat and shades...
LOL!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Well I knew Galvi would end up in one of these pictures.  Just not sure which is Galvi and which is Rusty


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty found a new friend


----------



## thcri RIP

I don't know who is chained to who


----------



## thcri RIP

I think Rusty has a headache


----------



## thcri RIP

I just don't know what to say on this one


----------



## thcri RIP

Trying to reach a tad bit too far


----------



## pirate_girl

His alternate ways of keeping it_ chilled  


_


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmfao great pics


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

galvi's high school yearbook photo:

(thats right, galv. its my turn to attack YOU now! bwahaha)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

galv at his senior party:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

more pics form that fateful night


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

his prom date:


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty upsets Captain Picard....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## pirate_girl

I knew it!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hahahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

galv at his family reunion


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and again at halloween


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

looks liek galv has finally hit rock bottom...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

galv at someone else's family reunion


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

poor galv. his friends never let up on him...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

his first date.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

musta been a long night






ok im done for now, give him a chance to catch up


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty, dazed and confused- but found someplace to wee at least!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LMAO that is so me, see? even got a cig in his fingers


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

galv on his way home from the pub:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

galv in college:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

galv: the early years


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Loses Phone....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OH you are such a bastard


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Most people get rocks in their windshield.  Not Rusty.


----------



## jpr62902

Galvatron said:


> Rusty Loses Phone....


 
I dunno.  Could be one of those Ronco Home Colonoscopy kits (as seen on TV).  The infomercials are gross ...


----------



## lifesaver91958




----------



## lifesaver91958




----------



## lifesaver91958




----------



## lifesaver91958




----------



## lifesaver91958




----------



## lifesaver91958




----------



## lifesaver91958




----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty's garden space just off the patio.
Poor pink flamingos.
Who knew someone could do such damage to a couple of birds?
I think he must have trampled them on the way out for a beer run.


----------



## lifesaver91958




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

groomerguyNWO said:


> Most people get rocks in their windshield. Not Rusty.


 

now that is awesome!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This pic taken at Rusty's house last christmas.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

actually i was planning to do that this year


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty takes a break at work


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AWWWW m8 thats low!


----------



## Galvatron

Nothing to do with Rusty but i thought it was funny


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

someone couldnt wait

HEY HES WEARING BANNANA SHOES!!!! if he would have only read my warning......


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> Rusty takes a break at work




That's gross, this looks to me like it is uncomfortable.  The splits ouch


----------



## thcri RIP

Speaking of bananas


----------



## Galvatron

now they are both funny Murph


----------



## Galvatron

I blame Rusty's babysitter for his bad ways


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## lifesaver91958




----------



## lifesaver91958




----------



## lifesaver91958




----------



## lifesaver91958




----------



## Galvatron

Rusty's first Father son talk


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

...


----------



## Galvatron

Another Rusty Childhood moment


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmao tats about right


----------

